# Palomino with winter coat - show me



## KoolSalem (Sep 28, 2017)

Show me pictures of your Palomino with a winter coat please


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

It happens that I made a post in a similar thread a couple of years ago and saved the pictures in a folder on my computer. 

He had a pale winter coat when I got him on Thanksgiving Day. I didn't really know if he was a Palomino or just a yellow horse.

So here are some pictures of Chief's color changes over 2 years:

Nov 2013 










Sept 2014










Oct 2014










Jan 2015










Jun 2015










Jul 2015










Aug 2015










Oct 2015










Nov 2015










Dec 2015


----------



## KoolSalem (Sep 28, 2017)

That is crazy how much is colouring has changed! Gorgeous!!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Palominos are sorrel with a cream gene.

In my uneducated opinion the winter coat is made up entirely of 'cream' hairs, making them much lighter than when shed out in summer.


----------



## Pearl5 (Sep 5, 2017)

I had no idea Palominos could change coat color that much. I'll be sure to take photos as we go through the seasons.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

anndankev said:


> In my uneducated opinion the winter coat is made up entirely of 'cream' hairs, making them much lighter than when shed out in summer.


He is simply gorgeous  But I think I told you that before, lol


My mare doesn't really get lighter in winter, but the dapples show up with the arrival of the winter coat


Spring









Summer









Winter


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

SwissMiss, I imagine those Palominos like yours that retain the golden color throughout the year have added value over those that do not. She is a beauty.

And so is yours Pearl. Although you did not post a pic here, I saw one in another thread.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Let's see if I can find the pics. All of these are related Great grandsire down to current babies (they are a little older than the pics) though they are in no particular order. The older choclate pally is the great grandsire. I have been slacking off since my camera broke and I haven't had it repaired. Just using my phone and I rarely think to pull it out around the horses. I'll really have to search for winter pics but one should do as they are all the same. The only variation are the legs and throatlatch - some have darker or almost cinnamon legs and throats while others are almost snow white all over. Winter coat is basically the same as their foal coat.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Then there is this one... Everyone thinks she is a pally and that is what the vet has her down as but here are her summer and winter coats... And the last pic actually belongs with the above crew.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, your stud is sure a hunk. 

Is the one in the second post a little bit drafty?


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

@QtrBel Belgian Draft? Or a mix of that?

And here's my palomino paint in winter.









Here is is in summer. I couldn't find a full body pic. This is when I was trying to fit this belly sheet thingy. He's got some scratches in this one. We were battling allergies (mainly hives and sweet itch).








http://www.horseforum.com/members/33711/


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Anndankev - thank you. The choco pally is a hunk. Last pic in first post has filled out just like his dad (chocolate) and is the sire to the two directly above him. The white baby is just to show winter coat color ( I know that is foal coat but all of their winter coats match that color). He is actually all grown up and sire to the ones above the chocolate pally. The one (ETA actually two babies) in the second post belongs to the chocolate. They actually all have that shine. I have used filters to dull it in some pics. 

Chie she is full draft - Belgian. Her summer coat is so light she looks pally. She has a white patch on her back thighs but nothing else to suggest pangere except the white muzzle. No white underbelly. Then in winter she is cherry red.


----------



## KoolSalem (Sep 28, 2017)

ChieTheRider said:


> @QtrBel Belgian Draft? Or a mix of that?
> 
> And here's my palomino paint in winter.
> 
> ...



Whoa! Seriously cool markings!! What a neat looking horse!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

@KoolSalem Thanks! He's such a good ol' boy. <3


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

He's really nice looking Chie. I like that there is distinction between colored and not areas. There are a few pally paints here that the colored area is so light they just look dirty.


----------



## Pearl5 (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't know if there is such a thing as an ugly palomino. The colourings are so unique. I thought Sunshine's paddock neighbor was the darkest I'd seen until I got a look at @Qtrbel's chocolates. Apparently I've lived a pretty sheltered life since I don't recall ever seeing a palomino paint either.

@SwissMiss It seems Sunshine's dapples are less pronounced as her winter coat comes in.
The first photo was taken around the first of September and the second was taken last week. The bottom photo is of Sunshine's neighbor.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow! Such beautiful horses. I've always wanted a palomino ever since I was a child. I loved the movie the silver stallion.

Chie- where did you get that belly sheet? I think my mare would like one.


----------



## purpleroan (Dec 4, 2017)

The first one is summer, the second is winter...my girl definitely lightens up when it's chilly!


----------



## codyandelmer11 (Apr 15, 2016)

Winter cody vs summer cody.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 23, 2018)

KoolSalem said:


> Whoa! Seriously cool markings!! What a neat looking horse!


Agreed! I love Palomino paints :loveshower:



purpleroan said:


> The first one is summer, the second is winter...my girl definitely lightens up when it's chilly!



Wow. She is a tank! Beautiful!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Terrible Headless Picture was taken only to get a shot of Sally's HUGE baby belly a few days ago, and not realizing they may end up on a Show Me Your XYZ thread... but here's you a palomino paint.

Can't WAIT to see how she looks in the summer, after several months of being with us and having good nutrition and lots of brushing and TLC... I bet those dapples are going to pop out on her coat.

Also I suspect she looks a lot stockier than she is. LOL Dat belly doh....


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Terrible Headless Picture was taken only to get a shot of Sally's HUGE baby belly a few days ago, and not realizing they may end up on a Show Me Your XYZ thread... but here's you a palomino paint.
> 
> Can't WAIT to see how she looks in the summer, after several months of being with us and having good nutrition and lots of brushing and TLC... I bet those dapples are going to pop out on her coat.
> 
> Also I suspect she looks a lot stockier than she is. LOL Dat belly doh....



Did you get her already in foal? I'm curious about the father  I know very little about breeding, but I think color genes are very interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

ChasingDreams said:


> Did you get her already in foal? I'm curious about the father  I know very little about breeding, but I think color genes are very interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet. I took that just two days ago to send to a friend who raises her own horses, along with pics of her hips hollowing out, jello butt, and ahem. More... explicit... photos.

She's close. The only time she gets real active is feed time, and she's soaking up having her neck, jaws,butt, and belly rubbed/massaged. She doses off and leans into the touch. Her hips keep slipping just a wee bit when she puts much weight on one side or the other. She's realllly farty too. Ew. There's some crusty nipple going on, but no bag, and uhm. A little bit of messy poo and such around back. She's taken to (slowwwlllyy) stalking any dogs or cats that get on her side of the fence - ears pinned tight, head down, teeth out, neck snaking. We really thought the past two nights we'd wake up to a foal in the pasture with her, but not yet. She needs her hooves trimmed but she's not comfortable standing for the farrier this later in her pregnancy.

Boss used to raise his own and is a lifelong horseman and his wife today (who is really the boss) laughed and said: OF COURSE she's not had it. She's going to wait until the weather turns off crappy again and you've given up checking on her! Then she'll sneak around and have it!


But yes, I''m dying to see what we end up with. Sire is SUPPOSED to be a registered paint (I wouldn't believe the kill penner if he told me the sky is blue), and I'd bet Sally is registered too - she's clearly of the quarter horse American Paint variety, but came with no papers so, y'know. :shrug:


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

purpleroan said:


> The first one is summer, the second is winter...my girl definitely lightens up when it's chilly!


Nice condition-halter horse, right?
I would worry having her on pasture.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 23, 2018)

Pete is definitely darker during summer, and creamier during winter. His orange pops through, and some of his sooty spots, but it's not as noticeable that he's a paint when he has his winter coat.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

@Cottontail that second picture would have been perfect for the January POTM. It's adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

